# Road Runner



## EBorraga (Apr 22, 2020)

Made a blank for me. Its Mopar Sublime green on jr series tubes. Hope to turn it over weekend


----------



## mark james (Apr 23, 2020)

Beep Beep!  Looking good, love the green  .


----------



## alk5adb (Apr 23, 2020)

That’s awesome!


----------

